# What is your favorite knife under $50?



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2003)

This one is tough, because a lot of "favorites" are probably more expensive then $50. My favorite is the one I just bought, the Kershaw Ken Onion "Chive." Anyone else?


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 15, 2003)

I had a Kershaw like the one you have, but lost it about 3 or 4 months afterwards :cuss:  .  I just recently broke down and spent some $$ on an Osborne axis lock Benchmade.  It is now one of my favorites .


----------



## OULobo (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pacificshore _
> *I had a Kershaw like the one you have, but lost it about 3 or 4 months afterwards :cuss:  .  I just recently broke down and spent some $$ on an Osborne axis lock Benchmade.  It is now one of my favorites . *



I like that Hibben Claw II (Kerambit) for self defense, that little Kershaw Chive is nice for utility. Spyderco Endura is nice for both and you can't beat a standard Ka-Bar for outdoors.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I like that Hibben Claw II (Kerambit) for self defense, that little Kershaw Chive is nice for utility. Spyderco Endura is nice for both and you can't beat a standard Ka-Bar for outdoors. *



I love Kabars too. I have a few of the old style ones, and one newer style with a tanto tip. I agree...unbeatable tools for the outdoors!

I like the hibben claw I. I haven't had a chance to play w/ II yet!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have lots of cheap knifes and a few pricy ones but mostly have knifes under 40 dollars because they brake or i lose them but i plan on getting better ones soon


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 17, 2003)

Speaking of K-Bars, I have one that is the same exact thing only issued to Navy personnel, therefore had the USN initial stamped on the sheath.  It was a surplused knife my uncle or father picked up back in the day.  The handle rotted away that my father made a new handle out of epoxy, and it's still fully functional.

Ok, I just had to go to my garage to look the knife over, it is a MK-2, or Mark 2.  Can't believe how well the blade has held up .


----------



## OULobo (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I love Kabars too. I have a few of the old style ones, and one newer style with a tanto tip. I agree...unbeatable tools for the outdoors!
> 
> I like the hibben claw I. I haven't had a chance to play w/ II yet! *



I like the Hibben Claw II because it has a more traditional kerambit style. The ring allows for some undeniablly useful techniques. I actually learned about that knife from this forum. Just another way that MT has made my life a little more dangerous, umm, I mean enjoyable.


----------



## Seigi (Sep 22, 2003)

Smith & Wesson's Swat,Quick to open & nice weight.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 23, 2003)

A Jaguar folding tanto with a partially serrated edge.  Sturdy enough to do what I hope I'll not need to do, and cheap enough that it's no huge deal if I lose it.


----------



## Trent (Sep 28, 2003)

A general cutting tool for myself for under $50 I would have to choose the Spyderco Native III.


----------



## Richard S. (Sep 29, 2003)

the new CRKT Corkum "first strike"  is a sweet little fixed blade with a tanto style blade and a cord and rayskin wrapped handle with aus-6m steel almost a 1/4" thick..........44.95.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm trying to get my wife to get me the Kershaw Scallion.  It's like the Chive mentioned earlier, but a little bigger with half of the blade serrated.  Felt nice in my hand and the opening mechanism is great.  I'll probably find it in my Christmas stocking 

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice thread!


This is great info.   Someone had written an article on the same subject a few months ago in a blade magazine except it was a $100 and under price range.

Did anyone see that article?  I would like  to use it and this thread as a reference.

Thanks,

Palusut


----------

